# Weekly Competition 2012-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F R U2 F2 R' U F R'
*2. *U F U2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R2
*3. *U F2 R' U R F' R'
*4. *U2 F2 U' R2 U F' U F2 U'
*5. *U' F' U' F' R2 U F' R2 F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L' B' F2 D F2 U R2 U
*2. *U2 B2 F2 U L2 D L2 U B2 U B D U' F R' U' B U' B2 D2 F'
*3. *R2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U L' D B' D' U' F R' U' F2 L2
*4. *F' R' B' U' F' B' U2 B' U2 L' F R2 F2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F
*5. *F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 F' D2 R' U F2 L' B' L2 U2 B U B

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' L2 F' L' R U' B' Fw L' Fw' D F' R2 D R Uw B Uw L2 R2 F' U' L F Rw2 F2 D' Uw Rw' R2 D Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw B Fw' F2 U' Fw
*2. *D' Uw' Rw2 R2 B' L2 Fw U2 L' B L B2 U L2 B' L2 Fw' L R D' Rw' R2 B' R' D2 Rw2 Fw D L2 R' B' Fw' R D2 U' B F2 D' L' R'
*3. *F' Rw' B Uw2 Fw2 D L Fw2 R2 D R B' D L U L2 B' Fw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 R' F' R Uw' B' Rw' R2 D' Uw' Fw L2 R2 D2 U2 Fw2 Uw U2 Fw F2
*4. *L' R2 Fw F2 R' Fw2 Rw' D' Uw2 R B' D' U' R B' Uw2 F Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw' B R' Fw2 F' D U' F2 Uw L' B U Rw' B2 D' Rw D U F2
*5. *Rw' Fw2 Uw Rw' U2 B' F' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' B U F Rw2 D2 Uw' L F' L2 Rw2 F Uw B2 D U' L2 Fw' L2 R' U' Rw2 D R D2 R' U2 Rw2 R U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' Fw Dw' Bw L' Rw' B' Bw' Fw Dw' R' U2 Lw' Rw' Fw' U2 L Rw' D' Uw' Rw U2 Bw F' R D2 Lw2 R' Dw Fw2 U Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw Fw' D' B' Uw B Uw' Bw2 Rw' R' Uw2 B Bw Lw' D2 Uw2 R' Dw Fw Dw2 U2 R2 Dw R D' B2
*2. *R2 D' U' L' Bw Fw D F' Rw' Dw Uw' L2 R2 B Lw' B Fw Rw' B2 Fw' R Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw Lw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Bw Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw R' D' L Fw' L R2 D' Uw2 U Rw Uw2 Lw2 R2 B2 Fw F Dw2 Bw D Rw Fw' U' R2 B' D L2
*3. *B2 Bw Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 D Uw2 B Fw2 F Uw Fw F2 Rw' R F' Dw2 Uw U Bw Fw2 U B2 Lw2 Fw R' Bw L B2 R' Fw D' Uw' U' F' Uw2 U' Bw Rw R' Bw Fw2 Rw' B' F Rw' Bw2 F Uw2 Rw R2 Dw Rw' U2 L Uw L' Bw Rw' Fw'
*4. *R2 F Uw B2 Uw' F' Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw U2 Fw2 Rw Bw2 Rw R2 F' U' Bw Dw' R F Dw Uw2 B' F' L' F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Lw Dw Rw B D2 Dw Bw Dw2 B' Uw2 Bw' Uw' B' Uw Bw R2 Bw2 D2 Uw' B Rw Fw2 Rw2 R B Fw2 F2 D2
*5. *Bw' Dw2 Uw' L' Lw2 U Fw' Lw' R Uw2 Fw L' Rw' Fw2 L2 Lw' Bw' Rw B2 Uw Bw F' Lw2 R2 D2 Uw L2 D2 U' Rw' Uw' B2 Bw D2 Lw' B2 U2 F Rw' R Bw' L F Dw' Rw Uw Rw' D Rw' Fw2 D U2 Bw Dw2 Lw' U2 Fw2 L' Dw' L

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B' 2L F' 2D' 3U2 U' 3R F' D 2D' 2B' R2 3F2 2R2 R' F' 2L 2D' U2 B 3U' 2U U' 2B' F 2D' B2 2F' F' 2U L' 3F 3R2 2R2 2D' F2 2D' L D2 3F F2 U 3R2 3F2 2L 2B F 3R' 2B2 2L 2F2 2R2 2F' 3R2 B L' 2D L2 3R B 3U 3R 2F2 R2 D 2U B' 2R F' 2R2
*2. *D2 2U' R 3U 3F2 2U2 U2 B' 2D 3U2 2B D' 2F' 3R B 2F D 2D 2B2 L 2R2 D2 2R2 B 3U R' 2B' 3R' D' R 2F D' 2F2 2L2 R 2U B R' 3U2 3F' U 2B D R' U' 2L 3U' B2 F L 2D 2U 2B 2D 2L2 3R2 2U 2R R' U' 2R 3U2 3F2 L2 3F2 3U 2U' R' 3U L
*3. *3R 2R2 R D' 3U2 U' 2B2 F' L 2L' 3R2 R2 2U' F 3U2 2F F2 2R' 2B 2L2 2R' 3F' 3R' 2U' U 2L2 2D2 2F2 L2 3F' D' 2D 2U' U L 2L2 2R 2B 2D 2U2 B L2 D' 2R2 R 3F' D2 2D 3U2 F 3R D2 2B' U2 R' 3U L2 2R2 2F' R' 2B2 D2 L2 R' 2B F2 2D R' 3F2 U2
*4. *2R2 3U' 2U' 2L B2 2B R 3U' B' 3F' D' 2L' 3R D2 3F D2 U2 2F' 2D2 3U 2L2 3R R2 B D' 2U' R2 2F' D2 3F2 D2 2U2 B L' 3U U 2B' 2F2 D' 3R' R B2 R' 2F L' 2D 2L 3F' D2 2U2 3F2 3U B 2U' L2 F R2 2U 2F D' 2L2 2R 3U2 2U 3F' U2 L 3R 3F 3U2
*5. *2D' 2L' F 2L2 D2 2D' 3F2 L D' 3F' L2 B 2U2 2F' 2U' 2R2 B' D' 3U2 2B2 F2 2R F 3R2 2R R2 2B' D2 2L 3F 2R2 2F 3U2 L2 B' 2D' B' 2L 2R' R' 3F' D2 2D 3U' U' 2L' 3R 3F 2L 2R 2F F L 2L2 3U' 2L2 2D' 2B 3F' L2 D' 2D 3U 2U' U 3F 2F2 2U' R2 2B

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R' 3F2 3L2 R' B2 2R 3F 2D' 2B' 3R' 2B2 2D' 2R U 2L2 2R2 3B 3F2 2F2 F2 2L D' 2D 3B' 2F' D' 3U' 3L2 R2 2B2 D' 3D2 3U' 2B2 F' 3D 3U U' L2 F2 U 2L R' F 2U2 L' 3R2 D2 2L' 3D2 3U2 2U2 2B2 3F2 F' R2 B 2U 3L 2R 2D 2F' 2U' 3F' 3D 2B2 3B2 2D 3D 2U U2 B' 3L' 2R 2U2 R' 2U 3R' 2D' 3D2 2F F L2 3B' L2 2D 3D' U 3F 2L U' 3R F2 3R' D2 2D2 U' F D 3F
*2. *2B 3R2 F2 L 3R2 B' 2F2 2U R2 2B 2D2 2U' 2F2 U' L 3F 2F2 3D2 U' 3F2 2L' 2D2 2U B' 2U2 2B2 2F 2L 3L' 3B' D2 L 3L' 2B2 D' 2D' B2 2D' 3D 3R2 D 3D' L 3L2 3B' 3D' U2 2L 2U 2L 2D' 2U' 2L' 3D' 3U 3F U' F2 3R' D2 3D2 2B2 2L' 2F' 2L F 3L' 3R2 B 3B' 3F 2D' 3U U' 2F D B' 2B2 R' D2 U2 3R' 3F2 D' 3D 2L2 2D 3B' 3U 2F' L' 2R' U2 2B' F 3D L2 3U2 2F2 2R2
*3. *2U' 2L' 3B' 3L' 2F2 3R 2F2 D2 U 3B L R D 3R2 2R' R' 2D 3R 2R2 R 3D2 3U' 3R' 2U F 3U2 2U' F2 L' B2 2U U 2L 2B 3B' 2F 2U' L 2R' R' 2U' L' B' 3F' L 2R' 2U' 2L' 3U2 L2 2B' 3F D 2D2 F2 2L' 3L 3U2 2U U' 2F 3U' L' F2 2R2 2D 2B 3D2 L2 R' 2B' L' 2L' 3U' 2U' U 2R2 F' 3L B2 2B' L' 2R' 2D L 2U U2 3F' 2D' R' 2B2 3B' 2F' 2D2 F' 3D' 3U2 U' 3L 3B
*4. *D2 B2 3F 2F2 3R' R2 F' 3U 2L2 3R' 2F2 L2 2D L2 R D' U2 3F' 2L' 3L' 3R2 3B' 3F2 3R2 3B D2 3F L2 2L2 3F2 3L 2R D2 2B 2D2 3D2 3U 3B L 3L' R' 2D' 2B' 3F 3R 2R' D' 2R' 2B' 2F D 2R R2 3B2 3F2 3L R 2B2 3D2 B 3U2 2U 2L 3L' 2R 2D2 B 3D' 2B 2F2 2D' 3U2 2U' U' 2B' 3U R 3B' 2D R D' 2F' L' 3R' 3B' F' D2 2D' R2 3D' 2B' 3B2 3F L' 3D' 3B 3F L2 R2 B2
*5. *U 3R' 2B2 3F' F L2 F U' L2 2B2 F 2D2 F L2 B2 D' 2U F2 3L 2R' B 3R 3B2 3D2 L' 3R' B' 3B2 3L' 3R2 R 3B 3L' R 2F' 2R2 3B' 3U 2U 3B' 2D' L 3R2 F2 3L' 2R' 2U2 U' F L2 2R F 2U' B F2 R2 F2 2D 2U F2 2R2 2D2 2L2 2R2 2F' D2 3U U F 2R 2D 2B2 L 3R2 2U' B 2B 3U2 2L2 3L2 3F F 3D' 2U L' 2L' R 2B2 3D2 3R2 2B 2D2 3U' 3L 2R' 2D2 2L 3L 2R' 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' R' F' U' R U' F'
*2. *R2 U R F2 U2 R2 U' F' U'
*3. *R2 U' F2 U F U2 F U2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 B U2 B2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L R2 B' R2 F2 R' D F' U'
*2. *D R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' U' F' L' F2 D B' R D R F D2
*3. *D2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F D2 B' D' B U F R' U B' D' L B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 L D' Uw' L R2 Uw R D U2 B F D2 U Rw Uw2 F2 Rw' Fw' U2 F D Rw U L2 R2 F2 R2 B2 Fw2 L' U' F' Uw U2 R Fw' Uw2 U2 R2
*2. *Rw2 B L' B' U R' B' Rw' U' B D Uw2 U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 U Fw' F L' R2 U L D Uw' U B U' R2 D B Fw Uw' U2 Fw' Rw B' D' B2 Rw2
*3. *D B' U' Rw F R D L2 D' Uw' R' Uw2 Fw2 F2 L Rw2 B' L2 Rw2 D2 L2 Rw' R' Uw2 L2 Fw' U L Uw B2 Fw2 U' B' L D' Fw U2 Fw' L R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 D' Dw' Bw2 Fw' U' L Bw Fw F2 Lw2 Uw L B2 Uw' B R' Bw' Lw Rw2 R2 D2 Rw' Bw Fw F Dw R' Bw F Rw2 B2 Fw2 D U' R' Fw2 Lw R2 Uw L2 Rw D' Rw' Uw' Fw' L D' Dw' Lw Bw F' D2 Lw2 D' Bw2 R' Uw' Fw F'
*2. *Dw2 L Uw Bw Fw2 F' U2 Lw Rw Dw' U' R Dw2 U L R B' Bw' Rw R' Uw U' B2 F U Rw R2 U B' U' B Lw F2 L2 R D L Lw' R B' U' R' D' Bw Lw' Bw D' F L F2 L U2 Bw' U L' Rw' U2 Fw' Lw2 Rw'
*3. *D' Uw2 R D2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' Lw Uw Lw F2 D Fw2 L' Uw' Fw L2 Uw B2 Bw2 Fw' D' R Bw' Rw2 R U2 B2 Bw' D Fw' F' Dw' U' Lw2 R2 B' R' B' Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw' Dw' U' F2 Lw R' Dw' U2 Fw' F Rw Bw2 Lw2 R2 U' F' Dw2 Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F2 3U2 2U' 3R F 2R2 3U2 2U' 2R 2F2 R D 2D' B' 2B' 2U2 3R2 2B 3F U2 3F 2F2 F U' 2R R' 2B' 3U 2U2 B2 2L2 2R' 2B' 2L 2B2 3F2 D' 2R' R' 2B2 2F F' 2L F D 3F D 2U2 U2 3F' 2L' B' 2B' 2D' 3F D' B' 3R2 3U 3R B2 2R' 3U' 3F' 2F 2L2 2U 3R2 F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 3U 2B' 2L2 2D' 3D2 3U' 2R2 3F' U' 2B2 3F2 3L 3F2 3R U' F 2U' F 3R' 3B2 3L' 3R 2B' 2R' D2 R' 2F 3D' 3F2 F D2 B' 2F R' B D' 3U2 R 2F 3R 2R' R2 2D 2F2 U 2L' 3L' 2D2 L' 3U' 2L' 3R' D U' 3B' 3U2 2F2 3L 2R' B' 3L' R2 3D2 B 3B2 L B2 U 3B 2L2 2B2 3F2 2F F2 3U2 B2 2L 3R 2R' 3D' 3R F 3R2 2B D 2R 3F F2 3L2 D' U 2B' 3B2 3F 2F' 2D 2U2 3F2 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L' D2 F R U B F' L R F'
*2. *F U L F' U2 R2 U R' B U B2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 B U2 B' L2 B
*3. *B U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 F R2 D' B' R2 D L' D2 U2 F' D2
*4. *F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D F2 D2 R U2 F' U' L F2 L F R' U2
*5. *D2 L2 D2 B L2 F U2 F L2 B2 D2 L U' F2 L2 B' U B F' R' U
*6. *L D2 B2 D' F D' L' B2 R' U2 B' U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 B R2 L2 B
*7. *D2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 F' L' B' D' B' R F2 U R' F'
*8. *D L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' L' U F2 D2 U2 L B R' U2 B
*9. *U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R' D2 B' F' L2 F2 U B' L2
*10. *B2 R2 D R2 B' U' D R' B L' F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2
*11. *F D2 L2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 R' F U F D R' U' R F' R
*12. *B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' L2 B' D2 B R' D' U B F2 R F
*13. *R' D L' U' B D' B U2 R' D B D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B2
*14. *D2 L B2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 L' U F' L' B' F' D' F'
*15. *F' U2 F' B2 R L' F L U D2 R2 F B2 U2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2
*16. *B2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' B' U L F2 D2 F R U2 F D2
*17. *R2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B L2 D' F2 R' F L B2 U
*18. *F R2 D2 B' R2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 R U' L2 B L2 U F2 R' U R'
*19. *R2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 R' B L2 R D' F2 D F' R' B
*20. *U F2 D L2 F' D' R2 F' U F' R U2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 R' B2 R D2
*21. *D2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 R D F' L' B U B' U2 R F2
*22. *L U R' F' D' L F L2 U2 L F2 R2 F R2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2
*23. *R2 U L2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 R F' R D2 L2 D2 L' D' R'
*24. *U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U F' U2 L' U2 F L U B2
*25. *B' U D' L F2 R F R' U F R L U2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2
*26. *R2 B L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F R2 B' R2 U' R' D' F R' B F' R2 B2 L
*27. *B L' U L2 F2 U' B U' L' D L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 D R2 U2
*28. *B L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' R2 F R2 F' L' D B' F D B D2 R2 B' F
*29. *U B' D2 L2 F2 R2 L' B D' F' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 B2 R2 U2 D2
*30. *D2 F2 U R' L2 D R D2 L B2 D2 B R2 D2 B R2 B U2 B2
*31. *F2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 R' F' D' U2 F2 U B R' D
*32. *L D2 L' F D L2 U2 F R' F U2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R2 F2
*33. *R' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 R U' B D' R2 F2 L' F2 D2 B' U'
*34. *L2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 B' R2 U L B2 U L' R2 F R' D' L
*35. *R2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 L' U R' F D' B' R2 B2 R2 F2
*36. *R2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 L' F2 L F2 L2 D U R' F U B2 R D2 B L2
*37. *F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 D' R U' L B2 F2 R F R U'
*38. *L2 B' L2 F' U2 B' F' R2 U2 R2 U2 L' B D L B' R D L2 F L
*39. *U2 L2 B L2 B D2 F R2 D2 U2 B R D2 R D R2 B2 R2 F' R'
*40. *D2 B2 D B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F' L2 F' U R B' L' D B' L2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B2 L D B D2 F' B U' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2
*2. *B2 D' F' L2 D' R B2 L' B' U' R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D
*3. *U2 L F' U F2 R2 F' U' R' B' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' D' F2 D L2 U D
*4. *R' D L F B R U D2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2
*5. *L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L' D B D B R2 U' B L R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F U' D2 F' B D' F2 R' U L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 F
*2. *U' B U2 B' L F' U' F' U D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D R2
*3. *R2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L U2 L' B2 U F' L' B' D2 L' R U' R' F
*4. *R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' L' R2 F' D' B D R2 B' U'
*5. *D2 R' F2 D2 R D2 L D2 U2 L F2 D' B' U' F' L' B D2 R F R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D U' B D' L U' B' F U2 B' R B'
*2. *D' F2 D L2 D R2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L' B' L2 U2 F' R D' L' B2 R
*3. *R F2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 L U2 B' L' B' D2 U' B2 R' D' L B'
*4. *B2 R2 D L F' R' B' R L' F2 U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2
*5. *B' D2 U2 B2 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F' L R' D F2 R' U2 B D2 L D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 R' B2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' B D L2 F2 L U B' L F2 L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R F R U' F U2 R' U2
*3. *F2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' R B2 L' F D2 R D2 L2
*4. *Rw B' F D' Fw U' Fw' F' L' D Rw B' U' R Fw Uw L2 Rw' B D' Uw' Fw2 Uw' U B' Fw' Uw2 L' D Rw2 U' B Fw D2 Uw U2 B Fw2 D2 Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F' U F R2 U' F' U2 R U'
*3. *B' R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 F2 D R' D2 B2 R2 B2 L' D R F'
*4. *Rw R Uw2 U' F2 R D2 Uw2 B Fw F D L' R U2 L' Uw2 L B' Fw D2 F U Rw Uw' U2 Fw' L' F' Uw' U2 Fw2 R2 B Fw2 D2 R2 U' B Rw2
*5. *Uw' Lw F' L2 Fw2 Uw L' Bw2 F' L2 Rw Bw' U' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 U2 Bw2 R2 B2 Bw2 L Lw' Rw' Bw' R' D R Fw' Dw2 U' L' D2 Dw2 Uw' R Bw F2 Uw Rw' U Bw2 U Rw Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw Lw' Bw2 F2 Dw' F2 U' Bw' Uw U Rw' Fw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=1 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' U' R' B L' R B' L' l r
*2. *U R B' U B R' U' B l' r' b' u
*3. *R B L' B' U R U l' r' b u'
*4. *U R B U' B' R' L b' u'
*5. *L' B' R U' L R L' l' r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (3, 2)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -1)
*3. *(6, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(3, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (5, -4) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -3) / (2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R L D U' L D L
*2. *U L R L' R' L' U D' U'
*3. *U' D' R' U' D' U D R L'
*4. *D U' L' U' D R D L'
*5. *L' U' L' R U L' D L' D'


----------



## emolover (Dec 20, 2012)

FMC: 35


Spoiler



2x2+Pair:B F' U D R D2(6)F2L: L' B2 U' L' B2 R B' R' B2 U B L' B2 D B D'(21)
R B2 R' B2 R D R' B' R B R D' R2 B'1(35)


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 21, 2012)

*5x5x5BLD:* 13:43.11, DNF, 14:14.01


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 23, 2012)

*3x3x3*: 19.75, (20.21), 19.54, 19.12, (18.98) = *19.47*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 25, 2012)

Results for week 51: congratulations to CuberMan, Mikel and riley!

*2x2x2*(21)

 3.35 CuberMan
 3.38 cuberkid10
 3.52 mycube
 3.81 Andrejon
 4.47 Maxelino
 4.47 zaki
 4.66 riley
 4.93 Akash Rupela
 5.08 FinnGamer
 5.43 Krag
 5.68 janelle
 6.27 TheDubDubJr
 6.68 Alcuber
 6.77 Mikel
 6.80 PM 1729
 7.23 Trondhat
 7.40 Mike Hughey
 7.48 Xishem
 7.77 Schmidt
 8.85 Andrew Clayton
 9.33 Gordon
*3x3x3 *(27)

 10.98 cubeflip
 11.01 CuberMan
 11.43 Andrejon
 12.31 Akash Rupela
 12.32 cuberkid10
 12.59 mycube
 13.04 riley
 13.81 pwnAge
 14.69 TheDubDubJr
 14.76 Divineskulls
 14.80 zaki
 15.36 FinnGamer
 16.11 janelle
 16.88 mande
 17.68 Krag
 18.01 eggseller
 19.21 Mikel
 19.47 FaLoL
 20.40 okayama
 21.52 PM 1729
 21.90 Xishem
 24.60 Schmidt
 25.34 Andrew Clayton
 25.66 Trondhat
 25.68 Alcuber
 27.91 Mike Hughey
 39.07 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 46.96 Andrejon
 49.15 CuberMan
 51.30 zaki
 51.33 riley
 54.11 mycube
 56.84 cuberkid10
 56.87 Lapinsavant
 1:00.82 Akash Rupela
 1:07.40 FinnGamer
 1:09.63 TheDubDubJr
 1:25.90 Mikel
 1:31.16 mande
 1:40.67 Mike Hughey
 1:42.60 Krag
 1:47.39 Andrew Clayton
 2:07.46 Schmidt
 2:26.52 PM 1729
 2:32.50 MatsBergsten
 2:38.23 Xishem
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:25.59 zaki
 1:32.18 CuberMan
 1:37.50 mycube
 1:37.55 Lapinsavant
 1:51.60 Akash Rupela
 2:06.44 TheDubDubJr
 2:13.31 FinnGamer
 2:17.93 Mike Hughey
 2:51.32 Andrew Clayton
 2:51.95 mande
 2:53.70 Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:55.70 zaki
 3:05.73 mycube
 3:23.67 Andrejon
 3:42.57 Akash Rupela
 3:57.63 TheDubDubJr
 4:29.71 Lapinsavant
 6:14.99 Mikel
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:25.70 zaki
 4:45.06 mycube
 5:32.31 TheDubDubJr
 9:00.87 Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 20.94 Andrejon
 21.15 CuberMan
 21.88 pwnAge
 24.96 mycube
 26.26 riley
 27.93 Akash Rupela
 33.82 PM 1729
 38.53 eggseller
 40.89 FinnGamer
 43.02 Xishem
 44.32 Alcuber
 44.75 Mikel
 47.24 Mike Hughey
 55.06 Schmidt
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:25.32 CuberMan
 1:38.32 Mike Hughey
 3:17.40 Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 13.02 riley
 15.94 CuberMan
 19.58 Mike Hughey
 32.05 FinnGamer
 32.71 MatsBergsten
 41.66 Andrew Clayton
 45.19 Mikel
 55.85 Xishem
 1:10.63 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 58.67 riley
 1:17.20 Mike Hughey
 1:28.06 Mikel
 1:34.47 CuberMan
 1:44.60 MatsBergsten
 1:48.39 mande
 3:07.08 okayama
 3:07.41 Krag
 3:34.64 Andrew Clayton
 4:56.71 Schmidt
 DNF eggseller
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 8:02.13 MatsBergsten
12:17.72 CuberMan
 DNF Mikel
 DNF riley
 DNF mande
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

13:43.11 cmhardw
 DNF Mikel
 DNF riley
 DNF mande
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

8/11 (52:25)  Mikel
4/5 (15:50)  riley
4/5 (26:25)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 4:33)  mande
2/3 (14:46)  CuberMan
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 2:14.35 Mikel
 2:30.70 CuberMan
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 1:09.49 cuberkid10
 1:09.78 CuberMan
 1:13.27 zaki
 1:14.63 Akash Rupela
 1:20.56 Lapinsavant
 1:32.88 Divineskulls
 1:47.68 janelle
 1:56.09 Mikel
 2:47.16 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)

 2:26.66 CuberMan
 2:51.00 zaki
 2:59.25 Akash Rupela
 4:35.21 Mikel
*Magic*(3)

 1.21 Mikel
 1.75 Mike Hughey
 2.23 CuberMan
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.85 Mike Hughey
 4.66 Mikel
 6.43 CuberMan
*Skewb*(3)

 11.80 Xishem
 36.15 Schmidt
 49.29 CuberMan
*Clock*(6)

 11.40 Iggy
 11.66 Perff
 13.87 CuberMan
 15.32 Mike Hughey
 18.02 Mikel
 29.09 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.62 Maxelino
 4.91 zaki
 5.25 Iggy
 5.33 Andrejon
 5.51 cubeflip
 5.70 Alcuber
 6.48 cuberkid10
 6.54 CuberMan
 7.27 Lapinsavant
 8.77 TheDubDubJr
 9.42 riley
 10.25 Krag
 12.27 Mikel
 13.02 Akash Rupela
 15.22 Mike Hughey
 15.76 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(4)

 1:01.83 Divineskulls
 2:03.28 CuberMan
 2:45.51 Xishem
 2:51.71 Lapinsavant
*Square-1*(6)

 40.54 Andrejon
 56.87 TheDubDubJr
 58.63 Akash Rupela
 1:23.70 Mikel
 1:30.65 CuberMan
 1:32.37 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

24 okayama
25 guusrs
29 PM 1729
29 ardi4nto
29 mycube
35 emolover
37 Mike Hughey
46 Schmidt
69 Mikel
DNF  CuberMan

*Contest results*

229 CuberMan
173 Mikel
146 riley
135 mycube
133 zaki
125 Andrejon
121 Akash Rupela
108 Mike Hughey
96 TheDubDubJr
89 cuberkid10
79 FinnGamer
75 MatsBergsten
68 Schmidt
66 mande
61 Lapinsavant
57 PM 1729
56 Krag
45 Xishem
45 Andrew Clayton
44 cubeflip
42 okayama
39 pwnAge
38 Alcuber
37 Maxelino
36 janelle
35 Divineskulls
32 eggseller
24 Iggy
19 guusrs
18 ardi4nto
15 emolover
15 Trondhat
14 cmhardw
13 FaLoL
7 Perff
3 Gordon


----------



## Mikel (Dec 26, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results for week 51: congratulations to CuberMan, Mikel and riley!



I am so happy to have placed in my first ever competition in the weekly competition! I could have received more points if I hadn't forgotten my megaminx at my apartment.


----------

